# Maps Showing the History of Europe



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2011)

Από εδώ:

Periodis Web - A Historical Atlas and Gazetteer of Europe from Year 1 to 2000


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2011)

Ωραία.

Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι μου αρέσουν πάρα πολύ οι ιστορικοί άτλαντες των Penguin. Έχω τρεις τουλάχιστον από τους παλιότερους, αλλά βλέπω ότι ο στάβλος μεγάλωσε.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...&field-keywords=penguin+atlas+history&x=0&y=0

Εκεί το πλεονέκτημα είναι το πλούσιο κείμενο. Δυστυχώς, ποτέ δεν έφτανε ο χρόνος, γιατί τα βιβλία αυτά αξίζουν γερές βουτιές.


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2014)

...
Watch as 1000 years of European borders change






Προτείνω παρακολούθηση σε πλήρη οθόνη και χωρίς τον ήχο.


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2014)

...
And here's how everything was arranged in 1648, in the Treaty of Westphalia:






I think that'll give journalists of the future something to write about. No, I'm satisfied with this, this is good. 

I think in the future all our petty squabbles over Europe will be forgotten; it will just be one huge state, probably with a single currency.
...
Forgive me, Ambassador, but there is one more task: the savage land of the Balkans.
...
I think, gentlemen, we have guaranteed the peace and freedom of Europe for... forever!


----------

